# Ausable report (via good friend)



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

Ok, this isn't exactly my report. It comes from one of my close friends that fished today. He said that there were plenty of fish on the gravel and in the deep runs neqar the gravel. He said that the Culfer at the Dam was packed with fish and virtually every major hole had guys with stringers of fish. He landed two bucks and lost a few others.
I'll be on the river at first light adn the rest of the weekend so I'll have a first hand report Sunday night or monday morning.
~Rick


----------

